

Ask HN: Technology Stacks, 2013 edition - tdec

These days, there is an absolutely huge number of technologies available to build software. Some of them are proven, others are very much on the bleeding edge to the extent that you can even consider them to be technology showcases.<p>What are the technologies and underlying system components that are being used in 2013 by startups to build their software ? Let's discuss everything that makes up a full technology stack, from client-side technologies, over programming languages and their libraries to the backend systems.
======
pestaa
Well, lately I've seen Haskell being pushed more and more in the industry and
at startups and it makes me truly excited. We need stronger type systems and
better static checks!

------
merinid
Among many other things, we have a particular love for redis over at
<http://enigma.io> \- So much so, every single page's metadata is bootstrapped
from redis, never needing to go to our persistent datastores that sit deeper
in the stack. Since our site is really read only (we are big public data
provider), we can afford to provision redis in a pre-defined workflow.

------
cjbprime
I'm a fan of Meteor, though I think it's too early to use it in production.
It's notable for being most of the "things that make up a full technology
stack" by itself, along with node.js and mongo.

~~~
devonbarrett
Agreed! It's killing me that its not production ready as I have an idea that
work so well with it.

